# Cooking Challenge



## Bangbang (Jul 17, 2005)

Spam is the main ingredient. How would you prepare it?


----------



## IcyMist (Jul 17, 2005)

Slice it nice and thin, fry it nice and crisp and now the secret.........dump it in the garbage and order a large PIZZA!!!!


----------



## pdswife (Jul 17, 2005)

LOL!  That's what I'd do too Icy.  I 
might even skip the slicing and frying part of the plan
and just chuck it in the trash. 

Sorry Bang... I really dislike it.


----------



## luvs (Jul 17, 2005)

paper thin and fried! with syrup!


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 17, 2005)

luvs_food said:
			
		

> paper thin and fried! with syrup!


 
ditto minus the syrup, luvs!!


----------



## college_cook (Jul 17, 2005)

can't stand the stuff... tried it with eggs and cheese once, and just couldn't stomach it


----------



## marmalady (Jul 17, 2005)

Bang - try the 'rack of Spam' from the White Trash cookbook - 


Put the Spam in a casserol dish, make slices down but not through the bottom - put slices of Velveeta into the slices - brush with ketchup or BBQ sauce, and bake at 375 til cheese is melted.


----------



## letscook (Jul 17, 2005)

*spam -- hmmm   childhood memory*

We always had it as a camping staple when I was growing up. 
We also camped alot.   I haven't had it in years.  I'll have to pick up a can and retry it. but this is how i remember having it,
1- cut into cubes and put in it scallop potatoes
2- slice it 1/4" thick slices and brown it on both sides -put it          between  slices of white bread with mustard.  
3- cut into cubes and add it to mac and cheese
4- fried - replacement for breakfast ham


----------



## thumpershere2 (Jul 17, 2005)

We like spam cut in cubes, fried onions, add to cooked macroni with velveeta cheese, milk. Also cut thin and fried with eggs. Don't have this often but good a few times a year. Always take a can of spam along camping. Good if ya don't catch any fish.


----------



## Paint (Jul 17, 2005)

Ugh, we used to have this for school dinners when I was a kid - plastered in thick batter and deep fried. It was like eating a sponge filled with grease & salt. If I really HAD to eat it again, I think I would disguise it by mincing it up fine and adding it to ground beef or pork for meatballs....but I much prefer the 'throw it in the trash' recipe LOL!

Paint.


----------



## SillyWabbit (Jul 17, 2005)

Fried in bacon fat with eggs. Only way I'll eat it.


----------



## bknox (Jul 17, 2005)

Spam eggs and spam, spam and spam with ham, hash browns and spam and a side order of spam. I am pretty sure you have to serve this with a group of spam chanting Vikings.

My favorite: Fried spam and fresh onion on toast.
Bryan


----------



## Bangbang (Jul 17, 2005)

bknox said:
			
		

> My favorite: Fried spam and fresh onion on toast.
> Bryan


 
My mom gave us sliced spam,sliced bermuda onion and mustard on a hamburger bun when we were kids. Yummy!


----------



## amber (Jul 17, 2005)

Thinly sliced and fried , with eggs ( instead of ham as someone mentioned).


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 17, 2005)

My mom used to make this recipe when I was a kid.

*Spam Divan Bake*

​
1 lb. broccoli florets
3 tablespoons butter
3 tablespoons flour
1 teaspoon onion powder
¼ teaspoon dry mustard
1½ cups milk
1 – 12 oz. can Spam, sliced
4 cheese slices or 4 oz. shredded cheddar cheese

Cook broccoli in a small amount of boiling salted water. Melt butter. Blend together flour, onion powder, and dry mustard. Stir in milk. Cook over medium heat, stir until mixture thickens and boils. Add cheese and stir until cheese melts. Arrange broccoli in a single layer in buttered 12”x8” baking dish. Pour half of the sauce over broccoli. Overlap Spam slices over the broccoli. Pour remaining sauce over the top. Bake at 425º for 20-25 minutes or until bubbly.


----------



## auntdot (Jul 17, 2005)

Fried Spam with kimchee. Don't fry the kimchee just add it to the fried Spam.

Prefer the SpamLite to the regular stuff, but am a Spam fan.


----------



## Alix (Jul 17, 2005)

bknox said:
			
		

> Spam eggs and spam, spam and spam with ham, hash browns and spam and a side order of spam. I am pretty sure you have to serve this with a group of spam chanting Vikings.
> 
> My favorite: Fried spam and fresh onion on toast.
> Bryan


 
You forgot spam spam spam, baked beans and spam. LOL, I loved that bit. Time to go get out the Holy Grail.


----------



## Bangbang (Jul 17, 2005)

auntdot said:
			
		

> Fried Spam with kimchee. Don't fry the kimchee just add it to the fried Spam.
> 
> Prefer the SpamLite to the regular stuff, but am a Spam fan.


 
That will work. I am going to get some home made kimchee from my friends korean market monday.


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 17, 2005)

Bangbang said:
			
		

> That will work. I am going to get some home made kimchee from my friends korean market monday.


 
I am jealous.   I love kimchee.  Yummy!!


----------



## Bangbang (Jul 17, 2005)

My friend makes the best kimchee I have ever had.


----------



## college_cook (Jul 17, 2005)

what is kimchee?


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 17, 2005)

college_cook said:
			
		

> what is kimchee?


 
CC, here is a thread on kimchee. 

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4271&highlight=kimchee


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 17, 2005)

There are only two ways I like Spam.  One is ground up with about 3 sweet pickles, then a little Miracle Whip mixed in, then used as a sandwich spread.

The other is cut in cubes and baked with sauerkraut.

I can't stand it any other way.

 Barbara


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 18, 2005)

fried for breakfast with eggs and toast.  about 1/4 inch thick is good. it's just a ham loaf and pretty tasty.  I like scrapple better.


----------



## Claire (Jul 19, 2005)

Oh, dear, we need a thread on kimchee, obviously.  I make a batch up just about every month.  As for Spam, lived in Hawaii off & on for ten years.  Spam with saimin.  Spam skewers.  Spam with eggs.  Truth to tell, I really don't like the stuff.  When we were on the road we went to Austin (MN, not TX!!!) to the Spam museum, then went for drinks after.  At the local bar we joked about it.  Our bartender (a thirtysomething woman) got to talking with us, and she said she thought that Hawaii being the largest consumer of Spam was a bit of propoganda they told kids there where it is made.  Nope, they really DO eat a lot of it.  #2 is Korea, hence the kimchee connection.  For those who have slow computer (like me), so don't generally go searching on connections unless you're really dying of curiousity, kimchee is sort of Korean saurkraut.  The most common is made with napa cabbage or bok choy, hot peppers, green onions, and garlic.  But in Hawaii I even saw it made with potatoes.  The peppers, onions and garlic are absolutely necessary, and you can use them to pickle any veg.  Oh!  Salt!  Where is my mind?  You usually salt and drain the veg first, then add the peppers, scallions, and garlic and age for a few days.  My personal favorite is cucumber kimchee.


----------



## Constance (Jul 19, 2005)

Alternate cubes of spam and chunks of pineaple on a skewer and grill, basting with the pineapple juice, until crispy and serve as an appetizor. 
Julienne Spam into thin strips and fry in non-stick pan (no oil needed) until crispy and add to fritattas, omelets, or casseroles.
Spam "Lite" has less fat and sodium...you may like it better.


----------



## Claire (Jul 20, 2005)

When we were kids, Mom would actually run Spam through her "food processor" (a sort of rotary food grater), then add miracle whip, pickle relish, onions, celery.  It made a passable sandwich spread.  OH, she put onion salt, celery salt, garlic salt and/or Lawry's -- one or a combination -- in most things.  Tabasco for zip, and always, always fresh ground pepper, so I'm sure she added one of the above.  She changed to the powders rather than salts as they became available, but when I was a kid, the salts were what was in the commissary, so that's what we had (and that's the why behind the Spam to begin with).


----------



## buckytom (Jul 20, 2005)

the only way i've ever had spam was with raw onions and spicy brown mustard on rye bread.

some of these suggestions sound good. i think i'll pick up a can the next time i see them on sale.


----------



## SousWee (Jul 20, 2005)

I'd prepare Spam by packing it's little suitcase, then I'd take it to the airport and get it a ticket to somewhere far, far away from me 
 Sorry, maybe you can tell I'm not a big Spam person


----------



## Constance (Jul 21, 2005)

Oh SPAM™! Oh SPAM™! Gourmet delight!
My food by day, my dreams by night.
To carve, to slice, to dice you up -
pureed in a blender and sipped from a cup.

What shining deity from Olympus knelt
down to the earth and hog butt smelt?
Creating then man's eternal desire
for swine entrails congealed by fire.

On some corporate farm, a pig has died.
Eyes, tongue, and snout end up inside
that cube of SPAM™ hidden in the can
I now hold in my trembling hand.

More than mere food, SPAM™ is for me
a hedonistic expression of gluttonous glee.
Mottled with pork fat, the pink cube engrosses.
My mouth takes it in, my intestine disposes.

Long have my arteries clogged to the sound
of sizzling SPAM™ when there's no one around -
furtively chewing or swallowing whole.
Triple bypass by forty, my medical goal.

Other processed meat products I've tried or declined
Vienna Sausages, Treet, even pig's feet in brine.
Though each may be tasty in different ways,
none matches SPAM™ for gelatinous glaze.

That glistening pinkness beckons me
with gristle, fat, and BHT.
Oh SPAM™! Oh SPAM™! - the taste, the smell!
The sacred meat product, from Hormel.


----------



## Constance (Jul 21, 2005)

And now for a couple of recipes:

SPAM™ Croquettes
Prep Time: 15 minutes
Cook Time: 30 minutes
Servings: 12

Ingredients
- 1 SPAM® Classic (12-ounce) can flaked
- 3/4 cup fine dry bread crumbs divided
- 1/3 cup minced celery
- 1/3 cup minced green onion
- 1 egg
- 1 tablespoon mayonnaise
- 1 tablespoon Dijon mustard
- 1/2 cup minced parsley or cilantro
- 1/4 cup CARAPELLI® Light Olive Oil
- Salsa

Directions:
Combine SPAM®, 1/4 cup bread crumbs, celery, green onions, egg, mayonnaise, mustard, and parsley. Heat oil in large skillet over medium-high heat. Place remaining bread crumbs in shallow dish. Form 2 tablespoons SPAM™ mixture into patties 1/2-inch thick. Coat with bread crumbs and fry until golden brown on both sides. Serve warm with salsa.



SPAM™ Seven Layer Dip

Ingredients
- 1 can SPAM® luncheon meat (12-ounce), diced
- 1 package taco seasoning (1.25-ounce)
- 1 can refried beans (15-ounce)
- 1/2 can black beans (15-ounce), drained and rinsed
- 2 cups shredded Cheddar & Monterey Jack cheeses
- 1/2 cup sour cream
- 1/2 cup chopped green onions
- 1 can sliced ripe olives (2.25-ounce)
- Salsa
- Tortilla chips

Directions:
Heat oven to 350ºF. In large skillet, sauté SPAM® until lightly browned.
Add taco seasoning as package directs. Meanwhile, spread refried beans in the bottom of 12-inch pizza pan.
Layer SPAM®, black beans and cheese in pan. Bake 20 to 25 minutes or until hot and cheese is melted.
Drizzle sour cream over the top and sprinkle with green onions and sliced ripe olives.
Serve with salsa.


----------



## Lugaru (Jul 21, 2005)

Ahh... this thread has been both frightening and enlightening. 

I think I would go for fried rice with spam... cubes of crispy fried spam with vegetables mixed in with rice.


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 21, 2005)

Every time I hear the word 'Spam' I think of the Monty Python Spam sketch - from about 1970....  and the Spam Song.

Did you know that the MP spam sketch is why unsolicited junk mail on the interet is called Spam?!!!   The useless info that one gathers.....

From Wikipedia

*From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.*




 


Terry Jones, Eric Idle and Graham Chapman in the Monty Python skit "Spam."


*Spam* is a popular Monty Python sketch, first broadcast in 1970. In the sketch, two customers are trying to order a breakfast without SPAM from a menu which includes the processed meat product in every entree. The term spam (in electronic communication) is derived from this sketch.

It features Terry Jones as the waitress, Eric Idle as Mr Bun and Graham Chapman as Mrs Bun. The televised skit also featured John Cleese as "The Hungarian", but this part was left out of audio recordings of the sketch.

Only two minutes long, it builds up into a semi-argument between the waitress who is offering spam and only spam, and Mrs Bun who does not want it. Not even the _"Lobster Thermidor a Crevette with a mornay sauce served in a Provencale manner with shallots and aubergines garnished with truffle pate, brandy and with a fried egg on top and spam."_

Waitress: (brightly) "Well, there's spam, egg, sausage, and spam, that's not got _much_ spam in it." Mrs Bun: (exasperated) "I don't want any spam!" Mr Bun attempts to mollify his wife:

Mr Bun: "Don't make a fuss, dear. I'll have your spam. I love it. I'm having spam, spam, spam, spam, spam, baked beans, spam, spam, and spam." Waitress: "Baked beans are off." Mr Bun: (to Waitress) "Well, can I have spam instead?" Waitress: "You mean spam, spam, spam, spam, spam, spam, spam, and spam?" At several points a group of Vikings in the cafe drown out all conversation by loudly singing a song about "Spam, lovely spam, wonderful spam." They are interrupted by the waitress many times, but resume singing more and more loudly until at last the song reaches an operatic climax.

The sketch was the final sketch of the 25th show of _Monty Python's Flying Circus_, and was first aired December 15, 1970. Despite its shortness, the sketch became immensely popular. The word "Spam" is mentioned 94 times.

Oddly enough, the first two items mentioned from the menu do not contain spam, specifically "Egg and Bacon" and "Egg, Sausage, and Bacon."

Spam was one of the few meats excluded from the British food rationing that began in World War II and continued for a number of years after the war and the British grew heartily tired of it, hence the sketch.

The phenomenon, some years later, of marketers drowning out discourse by flooding Usenet newsgroups and individuals' email addresses with junk advertising messages was named spamming after this sketch.


----------

